# Skilsaw model #5275.05 died



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys,
I am in the process of building a small deck for an above ground pool and have been cutting pressure treated lumber. On my last cut I was cutting a 2x8 board and midway thru, the Skilsaw started putting out wisps of white smoke and started slowing down. I stopped what I was doing and removed the blade from the cut and put the saw aside for a few minutes. Plugged it back in and nothing. Dead as a doornail. I bought this saw probably 30 years ago if not more and really do not want to replace it if I don't have to. Any suggestions on repairing it? Thanks. (pic attached from web search)


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I've got one of those. It's ancient lol. It still works good though. I don't know if there's any replacements available but I would check the brushes to see if they burnt up. I'd say it's either that or the motor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> the Skilsaw *started putting out wisps of white smoke* and started slowing down.


Ayuh,.... It's pretty tough to put the magic smoke back into power tools,....

Sounds like ya got yer money's worth out of it,....

Hit the garage sales, maybe you'll get Lucky, 'n find another one,....


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, I definitely got my money's worth. I just seem to grow attached to my stuff and hate to throw anything away unless it's not repairable. I checked and it seems that the motor parts are no longer available so I guess it's time to look for a replacement. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

that thing is older than dirt lol.. dont waste your time even attempting to repair it.. if you walked into a service center they would laugh at it no joke

swing by a tool store and look for a less expensvie saw if your not going to use it all the time or check kijiji or craigslist for a used one thats not too beat up


----------

